# What states require plumbing diagram for residential?



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I am curious about what other states require a plumbing diagram or schematic for residential construction (new or remodel)?

This is not a requirement here in California that I have ever run across. Not for residential anyway, commercial yes.

It is, I think, a good idea to in some circumstances, especially for a second floor bath to show the plumbing and framing as they may conflict if not thought about in advance, but mostly this is taken care of by the framing and plumbing contractors on a pre-build meeting but not required by the Building departments.

Andy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not a state requirement, but our local codes office won't issue a permit without one.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Every municipality I have dealt with in Il. In. Mi. require one.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Not here in NM but a HVAC plan is required.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

In NJ most municipalities require them. So far I haven't done work in any Municipality that didn't require one.

New construction an Architect usually does them on the plan, on smaller jobs, the plumber does it and puts his seal on it with a signature.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Required here in the most Chicago suburbs as well as part of the permit submission.


----------



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't believe it's required for residential here in Virginia.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

It is here in Iowa as well. It can be hand draw on the prints but they want it laied out on paper.

Cole


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

If you are doing an ENERGY STAR with WaterSense, you wont per se need one but in order to meet the specs you should include one to not only verify it qualifies, but also for the plumber who might not know what they are


----------

